# Speed Stacks Timer issues- please help!



## zerkelas (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi all,
I have recently gotten a speed stacks timer, and I've been having issues using it with my computers. I tried it with one (an Asus notebook) and it will only acknowledge my timer as 'on' for a few seconds every time i power it on. I then used it with an HP tablet and it worked fine, but it would record 2-3 times every solve. If i were to, say, get a 22 second solve, It would give me something like an 11.01, 20.01, and 22. As far as i could tell, the xx.01 times were random, and my timer keeps going after those times record. Does anyone have any idea how to fix either of the problems? Thanks!


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 16, 2011)

Perhaps the cable connexion is bad...?


----------



## zerkelas (Oct 16, 2011)

I've tried with multiple cables, one of which was from my friend who uses his timer with his computer regularly.


----------

